# Local Riders



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

i ride mountain and road bikes in the Fontana, Rancho Cucamonga are primarliy and all though there are groups rides i am looking for someone close to my age (late 20's) that i can ride with from time to time. i typicaly ride on saturday mornings.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I live in Crestline. hi

I ride with a group on Sat mornings out of Redlands (The RWBC). They are a fun bunch to ride with, and they have rides on Sunday too. They have 3 groups usually, of differeing levels. Feel free to join them. I know the Cycling Connection also ride out of Rancho. I have never ridden with them, but have always wanted to go to their Sunday rides as they look good. 

You can easily find both groups on the web with a little google help. Ride with them, and soon you will meet others, and you can take it from there. I know many of the people I ride with on saturdays ride with each other during the week too, but b/c I live in the mts I can't make those rides o i just ride by myself here.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah i know of the cycling connection. they seem alright i have ridden with them in the tour de foothills and seen some of them at other events. its just that i road with some guys out of chino and i felt out of place. i find that road riders (and of the older age range) tend to have a different personality. I will try the cycling connection one of these days.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

for MTB try this forum

http://www.socaltrailriders.org/


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

^^thanks


----------

